# Buckeye Lake (Hot)



## Zachj23 (May 26, 2009)

i dont know whats going on in that lake but the sauguye are hitting any lure like they have never ate before. I was just out there this past weekend and we almost limited out for sauguye with 6 guys. it was amazing and they were all 17in or bigger... we also caught 2 nice 12in crappies.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

what time of the day??? 
thanks,


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

great job Zach and great first post as well.Welcome aboard the site.Tight lines!!!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

SweetFeet, My son and I hit the lake last night. After a brief intermission due to some rain we managaed 3 keeper saugeye, 3 -12"+ crappie and two 10+ inch perch. My first perch on Buckeye. We caught a few dinks as well, but not as many as last week. It was a nice night.

Merf


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> what time of the day???


scott,many days,time is not a factor.they will often bite all day long,with short slow spells at times.early morning and evening can be better on certain days(especially for bigger fish),but that's not set in stone.even on calm sunny days,some good numbers can be caught at mid-day.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks rick....i just may need to make the trip!!! its hard cuz im hearing hoovers eyes might be picking up as well as alum!!! i havent fished buckeye in YEARS!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you know i love hoover,but right now it can';t hold a candle to buckeye.
i don't see hoover coming on again for another year or two(if the planets align properly),based on low numbers of smaller fish in the last couple years.the upside of that is more bigger fish,but not lots of them.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

man your twisting my arm!!! i'm going to have to make the trip.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.get 'em while they're hot


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Zachj23 said:


> it was amazing and they were all 17in or bigger...


Wow, congrat's. That's one heckuva lot of nice saugeye. I thought everyone was sorting through dinks? What's your secret .


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What's your secret


yes,terry.i was wondering the same thing


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats a good question,the ratio we have been having is 10 spikes to every 15 incher,that times the 6 guys thats 360 fish to get 6 man limit if my math is right and longer than 17 inches to boot?


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

I can believe him. i was out trolling the lake on fri, sat and mon and everyday we had to catch well over 100 fish. on friday i was able to keep track of the bigger fish i turned loose and it was 16 saugeyes over 15 inches. throughout the weekend i think we caught 8 or 9 saugeyes that were at the 20" mark. i had 3 different spots that were producing size, other spots just the dinks. on monday we caught a lot of fish but only 18 that were 15 or 16 inches nothing bigger. got enough fish in the freezer from earlier this year now that i'm just releasing them from here on out with hopes that they will make it and provide some quality fish next year.


----------



## 81lamp (May 20, 2009)

How deep of water were you catching them? I heard that they were very shallow at alum creek.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll be on the water about 4:30. Friday we caught 1 keeper out of every 4 caught. I threw a larger jig with a *3" *twister tail and I think we eliminated alot of the dinks. Hopefully we can avoid the late afternoon storms. I'll report back tonight.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I was out every day Fri-Mon. There hasn't been as many small ones as a week ago but there is still plenty. I did find some spots producing larger fish including a 22" saugeye Sunday. The bigger ones seem to turn on more consistently about 8 PM and go through about 9:30, although as others have mentioned I've caught them sporadically throughout the day. I also caught two nice stripers, one was pushing 7 pounds. Those both hit within 1 minute of each other at like 9:45. In total between the 4 nights I had 10 keeper saugeye 16" or larger, tons of throwbacks, the 2 nice stripers, a couple huge crappie and some channel cats. Almost everything was caught trolling although when I find a patch of them I stop to cast.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

water depth isn't really a factor. i have found them on rocks as shallow as 3' and as deep as 14'. i mainly focused on the 5' to 7' of water, but you catch them any different places. i just really hope that most of the small ones are realsed so next spring they will be 18"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> i just really hope that most of the small ones are realsed so next spring they will be 18"


we're definitely doing our part
hopefully we can cut back though,and just put a few more good keepers in the boat tomorrow


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

After two days of hell at the hospital with my daughter, I'm jonesing for a trip to Buckeye Lake and plan on getting out there early tomorrow morning.

My goal is to fill up a stringer of keeper saugeye. Thanks for the reports, now I have hope I will be able to do so instead of throwing back a bunch of little fish.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds great guys I will be out in the lil red tin can on sat with a old fishing buddy I havent seen in 10+ yrs. Sounds like most folks are pulling plastic anyone tried harnesses with any success.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I can honestly say I have never caught any saugeye in a lake. i grew up on the ohio, and caught them at the dams, using a 3 inch chartruese and white twister tail, on a slow retrieve.. Will that work on lake eyes? I do not have a setup for trolling, just like to cast and retrieve.. To be honest size does not matter either, as I will be releasing all..


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I use two 1/8 oz. jigs with three inch twister tails about 12-15 inches apart. I sometimes tip them with 1/3 night crawler. Let the bottom jig tick the bottom as you reel. I also troll this setup at buckeye and have got them at all sorts of speed. Just hold the rod in your hand


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Sat in the truck until the first storm roared down the lake from west to east. Put in about 5:30. Water REALLY choppy. Just drifted. Lake consistently laid down until we had to resort to trolling. Brought home a 20", 2 - 17", and another fish ohio crappie. Threw back about a dozen dinks. Didn't quite make it off the lake before the next storm roared through about 8:00. They come up *FAST!!!*

Headed to Lake Erie Sunday with Fishmerf.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

jshbuckeye said:


> Sounds great guys I will be out in the lil red tin can on sat with a old fishing buddy I havent seen in 10+ yrs. Sounds like most folks are pulling plastic anyone tried harnesses with any success.


Well, when these guys say the saugeye will eat just about anything, they're right. I've had luck with hardbaits, jigs, worm harnesses, and even Erie Dearies. I mostly use the jigs cuz they're cheaper 

In exchange for that little tip, though, I implore you all to use some common sense in what you keep. I hope you all go out there and limit out...but not with 10-12" fish. I saw one guy with a stringer that must've had two dozen cigar-sized saugeye on it. If I had the DoW's # handy, I would've made the call. And I've seen it more than once. Shouldn't have to say that, but...

Good luck!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the tip!!! i'm going to try to get out sometime this weekend!!!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

SweetFeet said:


> Well, when these guys say the saugeye will eat just about anything, they're right. I've had luck with hardbaits, jigs, worm harnesses, and even Erie Dearies. I mostly use the jigs cuz they're cheaper
> 
> In exchange for that little tip, though, I implore you all to use some common sense in what you keep. I hope you all go out there and limit out...but not with 10-12" fish. I saw one guy with a stringer that must've had two dozen cigar-sized saugeye on it. If I had the DoW's # handy, I would've made the call. And I've seen it more than once. Shouldn't have to say that, but...
> 
> Good luck!


1-800-poacher - pretty easy to remember


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The only time I keep fish is on our annual walley trip to lake erie. Any fish I catch in the lakes or rivers around here I turn back..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

If I had the DoW's # handy, I would've made the call. And I've seen it more than once. 

For much faster response call 800-808-5223.It's the Fairfield county sheriff's office and they will call the on-call officer at Buckeye Lake State Park and you will get imediate reaction within 10 mins. If you call 800-poacher number and you'll most likely get a recording.Let's all work together and bust these a**holes ruining our future fishing.A little effort on our part will result in big dividends for all of us.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Well me and my old buddy did all right for ourselves trolled all over most of the morning pulling cranks with a fish here and there. no keepers but enough action to keep us occupied and interrupting the conversation. Made my way down to Journal Island which is usually pretty decent to me but no takers on Saturday did see one guy and his wife putting a beating on the stripers, chicken livers were the ticket there. Once we came back for our second try across the fishable side of the island We both switched over to harnesses and it was on for the next 1.5 hrs we got our fish all from 15 to 20 inches. I have no live well so there was no culling for the next 1.5 hrs all throw backs but what a great day. Meet up with a old buddy and catch fish and to see his smile every time he got hooked up was cool .


----------



## awfdahuk (May 1, 2006)

fish4wall said:


> man your twisting my arm!!! i'm going to have to make the trip.


scott when are you going to make the trip? i too have been planning to go out there.im still fishing OUR other spot and still catching them,but way fewer numbers look for a pm from me


----------



## awfdahuk (May 1, 2006)

where are good places to bank fish for strippers at?


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Was that you in the smokercraft boat?
We were in the scarlet and grey tracker. My boy and me.
Whats the best time to fish for Hybrids there?
This friday the priesthood from church and i, are going to buckeye lake to fish.
It would be nice ,if they could catch something.
Even if itsa bluegill.
Many of the dont fish. Me on the other hand, I AM A ADDICT.
Im hopeful the hybrids will bite at night.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I was out Saturday night and caught a mixed bag of almost everything in the lake while trolling. Not nearly as many saugeye as earlier with just 2 keepers although one was a nice 21" fish and about a dozen throw backs. Caught a ton of hybrids though, everywhere from 10" to 5 pounds and all sizes in between. Also caught a couple dozen crappie including the largest I've ever caught, 16 inches, a couple nice catfish including one about 6 pounds and of all things, a bluegill and a giant yellow perch. Only the 2nd bluegill and the first perch I've ever caught trolling Buckeye. Everything came while trolling from about 6:00 to 9 PM. I would have liked to cast for them but I had someone with me and I forgot to grab a 2nd spinning rod.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

no i was in a older lil 14' sea nymph. Lots of folks are hitting the hybrids now one guy had a stringer so heavy he couldnt hardly lift it out of the water he was useing liver.


----------

